# Best Coastal In-shore Kayak Trolling Methods?



## SoutheastYakFish (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi there! I hope to start using in-shore trolling as a way to combine fishing and paddling exercise. While I've done some web research, I hope you can provide some advice on the most simple and effective inshore trolling techniques. Because I think it's going to take me a while to get the hang of tidal flow, special rigging, structure/drop-offs and the like, I'm hoping that I can start with no-frills paddle-and-go methods that are fairly reliable for various conditions, waters, species; and later start to learn more nuances. In case it makes commenting any easier, I'll explain what trolling techniques I would anticipate using from my basic research. 

My gear and Set-up:
I'll be in a Wilderness Systems Pungo 120, with a milk crate with 2 PVC rod holders on the back deck (I can support 4 rod holders with good spread, but plan to start with two). I will not have a fishfinder or GPS. Once I convince my wife that I'm serious about the sport, I'll try to upgrade my situation. I'll be fishing off the Georgia coast, which has lots of tidal inlets and creeks, as well as typical Atlantic shoreline.

The two trolling approaches I think I would try to use are:

- Tidal creek trolling: I generally plan on always putting in in a backwater creek by a pier that is very close to where it opens up into the ocean and the Atlantic shoreline. For this method, I think I'll just paddle out into the middle of the creek, let a couple of scented soft baits out the back(Berkley Gulps I suppose), and start paddling around back into the creek by just a little, and back out around where the creek starts to meet the ocean. Not fast and furious on the paddling, just a comfortable average paddling speed.

- Coastline trolling: 
While I'm not ready for surf launching yet, I can get quickly from the tidal creek into the ocean, and then would imagine turning along the shoreline, and the just paddle along the shoreline perhaps 100-200 yards out, trolling scented softbaits.

Do these two in-shore trolling approaches seem like a safe bet to catch some fish? Any other versatile methods I should consider?

Thanks in advance for any advice!:fishing:


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

It sounds as if you may be comparing what you've read about "yak trolling" to intentional trolling from a "real boat"...

For me, and all those I've 'yakked with, "trolling" is a by-product of fishing. I've never set up rods with the intention of paddling around dragging baits, trying to catch fish.

For me it works like this...I normally have two rods with me, and I'm almost 100% artificial bait casting. As I move along the creek or shore, casting with one rod, the other is normally just hanging out the back about 25 feet, with a small lure or sometimes a mud minnow, on a very light jighead. I leave the drag loose so as not to lose the rod, and forget about it unless it gets a bite, or hangs up.

My mind and effort are being placed on the business of fishing with the other rod. I carry one baitcaster, and one spinner, and swap 'em out when I get tired of throwing the other. This uses a whole new set of muscles, and fights fatigue. 

Lots of fish are accidentally caught this way, but it's not the primary focus of my trips...

This is all relative to inshore/creek/ICW fishing, as I don't have much intention of venturing onto the ocean in my 'yak.


----------



## SoutheastYakFish (Jan 26, 2007)

Ah hah. Thanks much for the advice Railroader. Yeah, I think between being couped up and web information overload, I've conjured up a few weird ideas. Time to stop thinking and start fishing. Ready to overcome my newbiedom this spring


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Let me know when you are ready to visit Jekyll Island, and I'll be glad to show you around...


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

My .02

I enjoy slow trolling weedless baits along the bottom for flounder when my usual haunts do not produce. This is often how I stumble on a new usual haunt.  

Trolling a deep diving plug along the bridges is a good way spend some time when things get slow. I kinda look at it like playing the lottery. More often than not I will pick up Taylor blues but the potential is always there for something great.

Trolling is almost always a last resort for me.  but when things get slow, trolling can lead to some new learning experiences.


----------



## onesix (Dec 20, 2006)

*Trolling...*

Here in Virginia and the Chesapeake Bay area, we troll often as a major means to fish. I've spent several days doing nothing but trolling out along the edge of the bay and the Atlantic ocean for Stripers or Blue fish. Did very well with storms, and always have 2 rods out. Now people have been trolling live ells for monster stripers, everything over 40" plus...
So I try to have at-least one rod out at all times, unless you are in the flats, weeds or other snags.


----------

